# 2003 chevrolet w/TEMR AC 50 hp video



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

our truck is for the most part done.

here is the link of the video on you tube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZmFNKamTQg

our web site is getting updated to show a gallery of photos of our 2 electric trucks. 2000 S10 warp 9 and manuel transmission and our new design 2003 cheverolet 1/2 ton AC Baldor with automatic transmission.


thanks 
kevin constant
topeka elelctric motor
topekaelectricmotor.com
785-233-4750


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great video, thank you for sharing.

Can you give us more specs on your batteries, you mentioned you have 64 total, 2p32s, so 102v nominal like you mentioned, however what's the amp hours of the cells you are using? 100ah? 200ah?

You also mentioned you were pulling 303a @60mph, are those battery or motor amps? Also what was the voltage, I'm trying to calculate the energy used to cruise at 60mph in your truck.

Really cool build Kevin!


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

Great video, thank you for sharing. thanks very much

Can you give us more specs on your batteries, you mentioned you have 64 total, 2p32s, so 102v nominal like you mentioned, however what's the amp hours of the cells you are using? 100ah? 200ah? the batteries are 200 amp cells, 2P = 400 amps

You also mentioned you were pulling 303a @60mph, are those battery or motor amps? Also what was the voltage, I'm trying to calculate the energy used to cruise at 60mph in your truck.that is battery amps,that was about 99 to 100vdc,voltage sag doesnt seem to be as bad with the larger amp potential.

thanks kevin


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and information.

Have you timed your acceleration? 0-60?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

no we dont at this time, 

thanks kevin


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Kevin, very nice! I especially like your auto-trans setup. 1st to 2nd is as smooth as it can be. I would say your 3rd gear point is a bit high and needs a wider hysteresis on the downshift. I'm not sure how you have your O/D setup and that'd be interesting to see how it works.

Excellent work overall. If you care to do so, maybe you can send that link to EVTV to see if they include it in the next show. They're always highlighting good EV projects and yours is surely a high quality one.

JR


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

So, 303A @ 100V = 30.3kw to maintain 60mph on a presumably flat road.

That translates to 505wh/mile @ 60mph....with the pack @ 48kwh, that's about a 95 mile range, ~ the LEAF!

The Chevy truck is about 5000lbs take out 500 engine 100 exhaust 100 feul+cooling parts 100 misc other, taking out about 800lbs.

AC-50 E-motor + controller = 150
200AH Hipower = 15.87lbs *64 ~ 1020lbs
Battery boxes ~130
Charger ~ 100
Total = 1400 lbs

Total truck ~ 5600lbs & ~0.41cd (could be improved with grill blocking and under belly pan)

The Ac-50 ~ 4500$
64 200AH Hipowers ~ 17,000$
Charger+misc.~ 3500$
Total ~25,000$ to convert
Sell V8 engine+parts ~ 3000$ = 22,000$ + Donor



motor guy said:


> hello all
> 
> Great video, thank you for sharing. thanks very much
> 
> ...


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Great analysis, Bowser.

So here you have these guys able to make a nice, nearly 100 mile range full size truck for LESS than what OEMs charge for a little passenger car. AND, btw, not needing any Gov subsidies plus buying their parts at full retail price. How is the OEM offering anything but a raw deal on tax payers and consumers in general? I'll leave it there so not to sidetrack the OP's thread but it just makes me fume.

On topic: I'm also curious about the acceleration. I didn't think a smallish AC-50 could pull a heavy vehicle like that truck but that video, showing 65+ MPH on highways, proves that wrong. I believe you guys cooked your own motor and just used the Curtis controller, is that right?

JR


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

man - Bowser33 hit the name on the head with your analogy. from the cost, to the weight, it weighs 5900 lbs. very nice.

On topic: I'm also curious about the acceleration.it is all right, but our S10 with the warp 9 and the soliton will run circles around it. I didn't think a smallish AC-50 could pull a heavy vehicle like that truck but that video, showing 65+ MPH on highways, proves that wrong. I believe you guys cooked your own motor and just used the Curtis controller, is that right? i like the wordage (cooked your own motor).if you dont mind i will use that again. when we contacted Baldor about this idea last year, there is so much over kill put in this motor. (please go to the motor section and see all the specs that we posted) from the size of the bearings to the number of circular mills of winding. and the rotor design code, bearing size, this motor can handle up to over 2000 amps inrush current.this curtis controller cant burn this motor up.

this is not your normal ac50 motor. this thing weighs 490 lbs, it needs a new years resolution to lighten up. but it likes to eat amps, less circular
mills means less amps.less back iron, ect, smaller bearings, if we do all that we might as well get the smaller ac 50. i can almost safley say it wont push 5900lbs with an automatic to 65 mph plus.

is what we have done with this truck, the best answer, no, but maybe this will help with the next step forward toward better ev's.

thanks kevin


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice truck Kevin Have you been happy with the Opti Shift controller.


Ivan www.ivanbennett.com


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello ivan

thank you on the truck, and yes we have been very happy with the transmission controller. any questions please feel freee to call me

thenks kevin
1-785-233-4750

your web site is got some neat stuff on it.

kevin


----------



## Mesuge (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Kevin and the Topeka team,
yesterday have been watching your latest video and related information (AC Baldor specsheet) on your website with great interest, and now I see there is a dedicated thread already 

My question is concerned mainly with the design choices, this seems like your 3rd revision of big pickup truck and from your commentary in those videos you know the stuff and the inter related workings to a deep level.

What was the reason for diversion from previous Warp+Soliton platform?
I guesstimate with this particular Baldor AC and 7601 controller combo the design goal of yours was to maximize the torque at low rpms, while at the same time improving effciency map (eff. for the motor into 90s%) for most of the time driven, right? If that's the case it seems to me you tried in essence to reach for the best 4x4/AWD "affordable" low voltage AC setup on the market today? Simply, trade HP/high speed for low speed torque?

For your particular motor + controller combination (and specifically enabling that ~400rpm "idle mode") did you have to resort to some VCL programming in the controller or was it more or less standard tweaking of the setup?

In the video you also mentioned ~15A draw under "idle mode" for the accessories, but that was without air condition working, is that correct? I'm not that familiar with Silverado dashboard but it seemed off at that moment?

Speaking of this particular motor is it one hit experimental wonder only, or would it be possible to order it from Baldor in the future as any other product? Also, is there some manouverability/potential to shave off some weight, perhaps through tweaks on its industrial case, as you hint it's almost 500lbs, on the other hand I understand that would make it for Baldor very special order item only, hence price..

Thanks


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello mesuge and all
i will try to answer all of your questions.


Mesuge 
Member


Join Date: Mar 2008
Posts: 89

Re: 2003 chevrolet w/TEMR AC 50 hp video
Hi Kevin and the Topeka team,
yesterday have been watching your latest video and related information (AC Baldor specsheet) on your website with great interest, and now I see there is a dedicated thread already 

My question is concerned mainly with the design choices, this seems like your 3rd revision of big pickup truck and from your commentary in those videos you know the stuff and the inter related workings to a deep level. we have only built 2 different trucks,do you mean by the 3 revisions, from logisystems controller and lead acid batteries, and then the soliton controller and the hipower batteries, these were all put into our s10.our second truck was the 2003 silverado. with the ac motor and automatic trans, so that is the 3 types or revisions i think you are referring to.

What was the reason for diversion from previous Warp+Soliton platform?
I guesstimate with this particular Baldor AC and 7601 controller combo the design goal of yours was to maximize the torque at low rpms, while at the same time improving effciency map (eff. for the motor into 90s%) for most of the time driven, right? If that's the case it seems to me you tried in essence to reach for the best 4x4/AWD "affordable" low voltage AC setup on the market today? Simply, trade HP/high speed for low speed torque?thats much of it in a nut shell,

For your particular motor + controller combination (and specifically enabling that ~400rpm "idle mode") did you have to resort to some VCL programming in the controller or was it more or less standard tweaking of the setup?this is done in the creep mode. we only use the torque mode on the controller.

In the video you also mentioned ~15A draw under "idle mode" for the accessories, but that was without air condition working, is that correct? I'm not that familiar with Silverado dashboard but it seemed off at that moment?yes that is true, on the 15 amps. this morning a 10 degs f. it was pulling 22 amps. because of the oil viscosity.the only items that work on the dash board is the speedo and the volt meter.

Speaking of this particular motor is it one hit experimental wonder only, or would it be possible to order it from Baldor in the future as any other product? Also, is there some manouverability/potential to shave off some weight, perhaps through tweaks on its industrial case, as you hint it's almost 500lbs, on the other hand I understand that would make it for Baldor very special order item only, hence price..this motor is proprietary to topeka electric motor, there is a chance we can shave off some of the weight,this motor can be ordered toady if you wish, from temr or the electric car co.

thanks kevin
please call if you have questions. 785-233-4750


----------

